# OC Instructor Cert/MEB Cert/Handcuffing



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Anyone needing the following PM me

OC Instructor Certification or Recert
OC Certification or Recert
Handcuffing Cert
MEB Cert or Recert drop me a PM


----------

